# Top Fin Power Filter 60



## Skeeter

It's loud. Crazy loud. I'm gonna try to return it... Don't buy it unless you keep your tank on train tracks or something. I can barely hear myself think.


----------



## fishkid

Top fin is one of the worst brands on the market. Get another filter.


----------



## Davefish24

I know old thread... I personally think it is not that loud. the only dislike is the bio filter part, but you can add one(sponges, porus materials)


----------

